# Starting out



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi everyone

I thought I would add a post to introduce myself & make some new fertility friends!

After years of tubal infertility, medical investigations which took years, and then refusal for NHS funded IVF as I had reached 34.. I am looking to go down the road of Egg Sharing.

This to me was a solution after many years fretting that we would never be able to afford IVF.

I am 35 in Aug so I think I need to get my skates on.. give up smoking & keep my BMI down! (This is going to be HARD!)

Since Friday I have done nothing else but research clinics, prices, eligabilty.. I've never read so much! Its all very confusing but I think I have narrowed it down to 2 clinics.

Now I have to decide between CRM, Lister or London Womens Clinic & I dont know which to go with! (Can't even decide what to have for dinner most days!)

I would love to hear reccomendations & total fee's, & waiting times other couples have had. 

I know 100% I am doing the right thing - it is such a lovely thought that 2 women in the same position can help eachother out & hopefully get the chance to be a mummy.  I seriously thought I would never even get the chance to try...

Look forward to speaking to you all & sharing experiences.


----------



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

Did I say something wrong


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi there  

Thought I'd say hello Im egg sharing but at CRGW in Cardiff so can't recommend any clinics abut sure you'll get more replies.  xxx


----------



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank so much for reposonding.. Hows it all going? 
(Is there anywhere where I can learn the fertility friends lingo? haha I cannot understand half of it!)


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hello xxx

im in the process of goin throught egg sharing in londons women clinic in london hopefuly starting in 6 ish weeks as i got to take the pill on my next perioud with should hopfuly be in the next 2 weeks to match mine and my recepitants cycles. 
I have to say i have found the lwc to be exstramley helpful and very warming. personaly they have made me feel more like a friend than a number so far from the date of my concutation to the day they told me they have match me its been 4  months however it would of probley only been about 2-3 ish moths but my first meeting was november 21 so i didnt want to be doing and meds over christmas period. 
my self personley am payin £3000 out of my own money as my husband had to have a pesa/tesa (£1800) and we also have to have icsi (£1200) and we are choseing to go for blastocyst (£500) as we as the normal thing you have to pay for with egg sharing witch is just the consutation £300 and the **** fee witch is £75 as far as i can remember so as long as you got no added extras eg: blastocyst follow up consutation is you want one ect you will just be payin £375.

2WW = 2 Week Wait (the nailbiting period between embryo transfer/ovulation/basting and pregnancy testing)
AF / Aunt Flo = Menstrual cycle
AFM = As for me
BFN /  = Big Fat Negative 
BFP /  = Big Fat Positive
BMS = Baby Making Sex
DE = Donor Egg 
DH = Dear/Darling Husband 
DN = Dear Neice/ Nephew
DP = Dear Partner 
DW = Dear Wife 
DD = Dear Daughter
DS = Dear Son 
DX =Diagnosis
D/R = Down Regulation (the first stage of long protocol IVF)
DPT or DPO = Days past transfer or Days past ovulation.
EC = Egg collection
ET = Embryo Transfer 
FET = Frozen Embryo Transfer
FSH = Follicle Stimulating Hormone
HPT = Home Pregnancy Test.
IF = Infertility  
M/C = Miscarriage
OPK = Ovulation Predictor kit
OTD = Official test day
Pee stick = Home Pregnancy Test 
PG  = Pregnant
PM = personal message (sometimes IM is used)
PUPO = Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise (i.e. on the 2ww)
SA = Semen Analysis  
TTC = Trying To Conceive  
TX = Treatment

These are the most common ones. 

Hope all this helps and lots of luck your way xxxxxxxxxxx 

If you ever need a chat or would like to no anything else i would be glad to help as much as i can   xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ahh thanks so much for the info! it was really hard trying to work it all out!

Ooo there is so much to take in!

I have just called CRM & made my 1st appointment. I am officially from today a non smoker! (& due on so im going to be Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr-ing alot!)

I am now checking my inbox every 2 mins for the confirmation email stating what I need to bring.

Nervous but excited.....I am feeling a little fed up with my mum & sister. I admit I briefly told them about it over email,, but I have spoken to them since & they mentioned nothing about it. This is the biggest thing in my whole life & they didnt mention it   

I can't help but feel as my sister is expecting her first baby in Sep all the focus is on her which i understand but I would like a little support.

Nevermind. I have a good friend & a lovely partner


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Just to let you know I quit smoking too and what  better incentive do you need.
My mum and sister's don't seem too bothered but they don't understand.
I've watched my sister have 4 kids....

This site has been the best support to me and I have met great friends on here
I'm sure it will be for you too
xxx

I want to wish you all the luck in the world and good luck with the quitting smoking you can do it!


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

Good morning, 

theres definitely alot to take in lol luckily i tend to absorb all I'm told my other friend who's been through ivf told me I'm like a walking book  . 

Luckily i was only a casual smoker so it was alto easier for me to quit but good luck with it  i cant even stand the smell **** now it makes me gag :/ 

awwww don't worry you normal i used to check my in box all the time looking for the confirmation emails and i still do now just in case they have sent me an email for something or another lol. 

My husbands family are like that well his close family as we've only told like his parants and siblings its like we mentions to his dad that were starting soon and hes listens but as soon as we finish talking he moves on to a different subject but i let his dad get away with it coz hes old fashioned like that lol its the others that get me worst thing is when they don't ask you about what your going through but they tell people you told them not to tell what your going through   . 

I hope they talk to you more about it soon as its nice to no they understand to a certain extent what your going thought xx xx 

My 17 year old sister fell pregnant as the same time i was told that my husbands second reversal op didn't work and that i would have to go for ivf and at the time i was living at my mum as we have to give up our own place to save up for the ops. 

sadly i couldn't be around her the whole way thought her pregnancy as ended getting to up set as i thought the whole world was against me but as soon as she had him iv sorta treated him like my own but it still saddens me sometimes the only person who has had a baby that i haven't felt angry or envious about is my friend who also went through ivf who has just had twins but thats probley because i know she knows how it feels xxxxxxx 

Is this your first consultation coming up at an ivf clinic ?. xxxxxx    be with you allll the way  xxxxx


----------



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

thanks girls.. means alot 

I have just ordered one of those electric ciggies... we'll see... I'll be honest Im dreading tomorrow morning & not being able to have one. without the want of sounding rude but ciggies keep me regular! shall i just wait till lecky one comes>?

I just cannot believe how they havent even mentioned it to me... like its been a passing comment on what Im having for dinner or something! My best friend in the whole wide world (a gay man!) has emailed me today asking for an update & if I had rang the clinic yet. he was astounded when i told him mum & sister havent even asked. I got a lovely mail from him..he is so excited for me & partner.

_I love you with all my heart...and since that day we fell out that time - I realise how important you are to me and that I need you in my life. Because I do love you and know you inside out - this time for you is the peak, this is what we've been waiting for and cause of these reasons - you have every ounce of my support, the lot! Grab it, run with it, do it! I love you so much, screw those who dont care at this time x x x x_

Isnt that such a lush email? I'm so lucky I have him.. he is my rock... 

This is my very 1st step in this direction yes, Ive just called clinic again & I gave them the wrong email! (  derrrrrr!) no wonder I didn't get it!

The hardest thing will be that I have checked dates & iwhen I get my final result for treatment it will be around the time (i reckon) that my sis will be due.... Thats if i get that far!!

Rose, initially when sis told me she was pregnant I cried with joy.. then as soon as they left I went to pieces. Have been having councilling for the past few months.. which has helped but I really dont think there is a cure for it.. (although they sent me to a sex & relationship therepist - cheers!)

Its just so hard to deal with infertility in the world we live in, If I dont take this one & only chance I am going to get I will never forgive myself.... so I'm raring to go!

xxx


----------



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

Than again for the support x


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Sounds like you have a fantastic friend there  

Taking that step is frightening and exciting all at once


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

you could try just cutting down untill your elecic one gets here maby try when you need a *** just go to your selth lets make a tea first or lets just finish what im doin or wate 10 more mins any cut down is better than none at all xxxxx

awww that is a really sweet message  sometimes your friends and up becomeing your cloest family if you know what i meen xxxx 

goin through this i have deffently found out who my true friends are even someone who i thought was my bestest friend like a sister to me ended up showing her true colours. 

its deffently is in this world especily when you see people poping them out one after another yet dont look after then or sadly abuse them and then theres women/men going throught what were all goin through  xxxx  


is this your first fertility treatment if you dont mind me asking? xxxxxx

wish you all the luck in the world with you consutation xxxx


----------



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh you definately do... I've found that out as I've got older.. I've defo got a keeper with this one! 

I was going to quit altogether but I'm not sure I would manage that.. not without some help... if I cut down slowly though I'm worried the nicotine won't be out of my system if they test me at consultation & it will result in a big fat no to egg share?!?

Oh people popping them out all over the place.. they do not know how lucky they are & when I hear people moaning about their swollen feet or back ache I just want to shout *' I'd KILL for those swollen feet & that back ache.... STOP MOANING about the greatest gift in the world!*

1st ever fertility treatment so this is all so new to me.. & there is so much to take in! xx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

test you ? they goin to test you then because they didnt test me at the lwc ? xxx

as long as you had guit 3 months befor you start treatment i cant see why they  wouldnt let you xxxxxxx 

Yeah i feel like doin that to lol i had a friend who got 4 beautiful kids one day put on face book as a status "what in this world have i done to be proud of iv done nothing with my life" 
so i replyed to her you got 4 beatiful kids that love you be proud of that. but what i felt like saying was " what in the world you goin on about you got 4 beautiful  kids think your selth gratful that you can have kids and the click of a finger with out haveing to go throught heartbrake and pain and god knows what medication and haveing it flaunted in you face 24/7 that you cant have a baby naturly think youself lucky grrrrrrrrr." 

however at the same time i think to myself sometimes that goin throught this im going to be more greatful and it will be so much more special to me than fallin naturaly because of what we have had to go through if you know what i meen lol xxxxx 

awww this is my first ivf treatment weve been for 2 ops to get Vasectomy reversal  done but sadly they have failed xxxxx 

How are you finding it so far ? xxx i know as first i felt like haveing a breakdown with all the clincs to look at and the new info and the different treatment a screning tests lol xxxxx


----------



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

Well I just assumed they would...I would not want a donor that smoked.. so just thought that they would be strict on that...maybe they test your blood when they are doing all the other tests? Either way I'm defo gonna give up.. Just mite need a bit of help!

I know exactly what you mean about ******** updates... unfortunately I've had to refrain as my mouth gets me into trouble! (its all true tho!)

You are correct about the 2nd bit.. how grateful I will be if this happens.. I dream of it..   

So did your other half have to try the reversal 1st & if that failed Ivf? I'm sorry if I sound silly.. I havent the first clue.. i try & read other posts but I get too confused when it comes to meds & jabs & the codes you guys use! 

I am finding it ok now I have chosen CRM.. they have been really helpful & happy to answer any Q's ive got Today... (I bet they are thinking 'oh we've got a right one here!')


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

yeah we thought concidering he ha only had it done 5 years and he was still quite young 29 that we would try the reversal first because it would be cheeper and i would beable to fall naturly however that one didnt work so we looked in to another one dr dawson he told up the first one didnt work because the dr used to big stitches so the scar tissue healed around the stick and caused another blockage, so we went for the second one and that hasnt worked he said hes 90% sure my husbands had a blow out which is a blockage of scar tisseu in the epidermis. 
soooooooooo we had the choice of goin  to america to have a vastoplidimony witch is another type of the reversal which would bypass the epidermis how ever we thought weve payed £6000 in reversals already and we didnt think it would be wise to pay another £3000-4000 to go to amarica to have it done just for that to maby work on not again so we decided to do ivf and we then further decided to do egg sharing as we can help some one else out to and it would help with our finances to ( which sometime i wish i had just done from the beging but you never no how it would pan out till youve tryed lol ) . 

long story lol xxxxxx

you dont sound silly honestley  xxxx i got really confused when i first started on here it took me about 2- 3 months to figure it all out lol xxxxx 

lol awww i bet they have had some couples or single women worse than you hehehe  xxxx 

If you dont mine me asking how comes you have to have ivf ? xxxx ( just tel me if im being nosie lol xxx)


----------



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

It all costs so much money doesn't it.. I would never of been able to afford any kind of fertility treatment & if I had never heard of egg share I could never of tried.

Thats an awful lot for your husband to go through.. bless him - we know what these men are like about their manhood!... 

I had an ectopic back in 2000 which resulted in 1 tube which was too damaged to repair. I wish I knew why - I've never had infections as far as I know so not sure on that one. For years I was single so when I could get IVF through NHS I had nobody to do it with! Now I am with a lovely man - my best friend infact - who I should of stayed with in the first place! He emailed me just now and said

'hi cupcake, erm I've been thinking and i'm getting quite paranoid now - what If 'I' am found to have downstairs problems too?' bless him..

I need to read through the whole procedure tonight... step by step.... I think it takes a little bit longer than I 1st thought! 

You can be as nosey as you want chick.... i'm so glad I have this site... I can feel free to chat about any of it & dont feel im putting on people! 

So what's the next stage for you?

xx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

awww im sorry to hear that    

yeah it is but to a certain exstent he makes a joke of it think it helps him  

awww i think you get paranoid of everything when you go through all this every test we do i get worryed and up set that its goin to come back with the awnser were not looking for but luckly so far its all come back good. 

for me the next stage is on my next perioud around 21st of this month iv got to start the pill to match mine and the other womans cycle and then they will tel me when my start date is  yay xxxx 

its been such a long wate and process im glad we can finley see a light at the end of the tunnle or so to speek lol xxxxxx 

the only thing im not lookin foward to is the meds but it will all be worth it in the end  xxxxx 

do you know anyone thats been throught ivf? like one of my firends which i didnt find out till i was goin throught ivf had been throught it xxxxxxx


----------



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

It does help slightly to make a joke of these situations - I made a joke once that someone should of invented replacement fallopian tubes by now & I was gonna go get a couple of McDonalds straws - give that a go!

I am ready for the lengthly process. just went to GP who I am pleased to say would have no problem with refering me (as I think the clinic needs a letter?) I have to make a concious effort now to stop all naughty things .Smoking I'm tackling, Coffee I'm really bad for so gonna cut that out & I do not drink hardly any cold drinks so I desparately need to sort this out,. All this whilst trying to keep my BMI down. I'm ok at the mo as it's 24 but used to be 34 & it was a battle to get down from 13st to 9.7... I really hope & pray this non smoking won't make me pile on the pounds and push my BMI over 30..  gonna have to be really careful. I don't drink alcahol at all - maybe one at a wedding so thats not a propblem.

Do you get bad side affects from the meds then? I've read they affect everyone dofferently?

I do not know anyone else who has had IVF or in my position.. everyone I know just has to sneeze & they fall pregnant..    mind you there very well may be someone but not everyone is as open as me! If someone asks me when im gonna have children ive learned just to be completely honest - it makes me feel better.. so I just say 'I can't actually have children' (That soon shuts them up!)

Me & other half were talking about it last night.. (Thats all I talk about at the moment - I think he switched of after about 40 mins!) He said at least we know we will be so grateful if it happens & won't take a single second for granted.    He is nervous too bless him.. that its going to turn out that he also has a problem. His diet is awful.. he hates veg..Ive bought him some multi vitamins as Ive read they help.. and ive started taking Folic acid... is there anything else i need to do do you think? xxx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

awww yeah sometimes it makes it a little easyer if you joke to each other about it sometimes halps to put a little light on the situation  xxxxx 

i think the clinic does like a letter me and my husband had a letter from the lovely man who did my husbands 2nd op xxxx 
i no what you meen about the hot drinks lol i think the only time i have any cold drinks is in the evening or when i go to the gym lol as at work all i have is tea i got to m mums after all i have is tea i get home and have a tea i should really cut down on my tea now  hehe xxxxx 
wel done on looseing the weight tho ( clap ) when i went to my concutation i weighted 12st 12lbs bmi of 28.6 then told me what ever i do do not put on any more weight as i was border line. 
so far in 5 months iv got down to 11st 11lbs bmi of 26. to get my bmi to healthy iv got to get to 11st 5lbs whick is my nxt gole as my first one was 12st 0lbs  xxxxxxx

when  first quit smokeing i found i ate more so what i had to do was snack on things like liquish root or celery or pepers something nice but really low in cals and i started the gym so by the time i finished work and went to the gym i had a sarnie then went home cooked dinna and by that time it was bed time lol ohhhh what an fun feeled weekday i have lol xxxxx 

erm i dont no personaly as iv never done the meds befor but my friend said some times she got a little head ake. unfortunatley tho on her 3rd round she had to go to hospital and get the stomach drained as she got overian hyper stimulation syndrome which is where she over stimulated to with the medication. she was at risk with that anyway as she had psos like i have a risk of it happening to me as i have a high AMH level but on the cycle she over stimulated on is the cycle she fell pregenent with her twins that are now 7 weeks old  apart from that i think everbody is different you could have no  side affects you could feel sickie you could get headakes ect its all each to there own xxxxx 

My husband doesnt like being as open about it as he doesnt like people knowing that the reason why is because of what he had done so when people ask me i just say weve only been marred a year and a half and works manic atm so not yet maby next year lol xxxxx 

awww its all i want to talk about but my other half says were there now all we got to is wate for the date lol i think i just like to go over and over things so that i know everything i need to know like the back on my hand lol xx 

erm i was actuley haveing a look yesterday about that lol 

Royal Jelly -  is really good for both eggs and sperm to increse the quality  

Bee Propolis - is great for you its ment to help the eggs withstand the incubation perioud (make them stronger) 

Eat a handful of brazil nuts everyday after egg collection is ment to help implantation of the egg 

drink  plenty of water especily after egg collection to help flush out any toxins in you system witch will help to prevent Ohss 

Eat at regulat time especily in the 2 week wate ( egg transfur ) xxxxxxxxxx

That what i found out lol xxxxx


----------



## eeyore27 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey
Can I jump in? I'm very new to this site, been somewhat of a stalker reading posts etc.
I've spoken with a lovely nurse at crm coventry today about egg share programme.
We should get our 1st consultation in a few weeks once the referral is received from my gp.
Still in shock that all we will pay if accepted is £75!! 
Anyway have to get ready.for work just wanted to say 'Hi' and i'll POP on again tomorrow.xx


----------



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

Evening

Wow you've lost lots of weight too! Very well done cos I know how hard it is.. Then the hardest bit is maintaining it! I absolutely hate the gym, love Zumba but kind of missed a few which turned into all of them since! I must start walking to and from work.. Which I love when we have those sunny warm mornings but now it's winter all over again... Booooo

Ive heard that can happen but your friend must be so thrilled to have twins now.. How lovely is that  

This treatment is taking over my life and we haven't even had our consultation yet! It's all I'm thinking about at the moment. Today I got the London Women's Clinic info through and have been reading lots of stories and even more info... Other half is out with friends tonight and he is under strict instructions... No drinking.. Sent him off with a multi vitamin pill and a lecture!! Haha bless him..

Had 2 cigarettes today (hurry up electric ciggy!)
I think that's quite good considering a week ago I was on 16 a day.. Plus had Just one coffee today and so far 5 whole glasses of water.. Which sounds ridiculous amount to be proud of but seriously before I started all this it was one glass in a 2 week period!

I've printed lots about pre IVF diet today.. Gonna try cut out carbs and stick with lean meat and salad or veg from now..Also read anything 'diet' including sweeteners are bad so to avoid them..

This post is a nightmare to write on my phone... My laptop has just decided to die...

(bummer) 

Hey Eeyore
Course you can jump in.. Everyone welcome the more the merrier ) I have my 1st consultation at CRM London on 30th and I didn't need the referal from GP.. Are you egg sharing also? Are you as obsessed as me yet!? 

Can't wait to get going...

Hope your eve at work has been ok 

Spk soon ladies xxxxx



Anyway I hope you've had a good day...no work for 4 days!! Lovely having someone to speak to. Xxxx


----------



## eeyore27 (Apr 3, 2012)

Heehee, you're not obsessed youre just committed!! 
To be fair i am drinking de-caff tea and making my own soup and desparately trying to cut back on tje haribo!!!

Well done on trying to quit smoking sounds like you've made a massive step in cutting back.

I will be egg sharing (hopefully) and.i'm very excited already.  Me and dh are unexplained infertility all our tests came back perfect but i've never fallen pregnant naturally.  I finally fell pregnant in 2008 after our 1st ivf and now have twin boys. 
We've been trying naturally for about 18mths but no luck and we cant afford IVF again. So when I.didcovered egg sharing it was brilliant, cheap treatment AND the possibility of helping a childless couple.fulfill.their dreams of a family.

The nurse at the clinic seemed quite positive about us being accepted but obviously need to get through testing and counselling 1st. But fingers crossed it'll happen.

Are you egg sharing as a donor too? Have you done it before? Sorry if I'm asking things you've already said I'm doing this on my phone and its really awkward!!!

Think I've gone on enough now.
Speak soon.x


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

yeah its a shame its getting cold again  after work i walked home and i had a cardie on and coat but was still freezing lol xxxxxx 

Yeah there so cute and its lovely to beable to see the proof in front of you that it can happen for us ladys who have to go through this to sometimes i look at them and think you've came from the same back ground my babys are goin to come from if that dont sound strange lol xxxxx

wel done on only havein 2 **** today  woop woop hehehe wont be long now im sure and you will officley be a non smoker  xxx

every small thing is a great thing when its goin towands something thats worth it  xxxx so small or big you should deffently give your self a pat on the back xxxxx 

thing is is when you are going thorught something like this its does become your life ay? xxxxxx its like you recurch for this you work for this you make your selth healthy for this and gladly but sadly sometimes as wel you find out who really does care and what to be there and who doesnt because of this xxxxx 

luckly i havent tryed this posts on my phone  im always on work computer or home computer lol xxxxx

Bet your really looking foward / nervious to the 30th then   you know what your going to ask ect yet ? xxxxx 

although i have my friend to speek to about ivf it is certainly nice to talk to ladys who are going to be goin throught it ruffly the same time as me  xxxxxx

Hello Eeyore27 

like gone fishing just said of course you can jump in  xxxxxx 

im doin egg sharing as a donor at the london womens clinic in london and got to start the pill in around 2 weeks to match mine and the recepitants cycles and then i should have my date to be starting the meds a bit nervious about them. 

This will be my first time with any ivf sorter treatment my husband been throught 2 ops for vasetomany reversals but sadley they failed so that why were doin ivf and were doing egg sharing so we can help some ones else and it also helps alot with our costs xxxxx 

If you dont mind me asking what clinic are you goin to ? and is this your first time with egg sharing or did you do it last time as well ? xxx


----------



## eeyore27 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi Rose
How exciting youre about to get started. Did you wait long to be matched up?
My last ivf was just a normal nhs funded one so some of this is new to me. Have you been given a chouce on how many embryos you can put back?
We're going to CRM Coventry, we wanted our last IVF there but as it was nhs they wouldn't fund it as i have a leicester postcode, so we ended up in Leicester.

Did you have to go through counselling too? We have to have 2 sessions, just hoping dh doesn't say anything silly. When he gets nervouus he makes jokes that aent always funny lol

Have a happy Easter, sadly i have to work again this evening   
Speak soon.x


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

from my first consulataion to when i got matched it was 4 months however it would of probley been only 2-3 months but as my first concutation was in november i didnt want to do anything over the christmas perious so i wated it out till january xxx 
iv been given the choice of 1 or 2 eggs to be put back but unless under special cermstamces thay wont let any one put more that two in due to risk of multi babys. 

they have told me we have to go through 1 sesion of cauncling just to make sure im ok with knowing that if it dont work for me and it worked for the other peorson that i wont go loopie or depresed i quess xxxxxx 

awww hope work goes quick for you  xxxx 

hope you have a loveley weekend tho xxx 

have you had your consulttion yet ?  xxx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hiya girls xx

How was your easter weekend? 

xxx


----------



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

Rose did you not get my message?

Something weird is going on! 

Have you tried to email me from your actual email account? 

I thught it was just cos it was my phone... but its on work pc too! x


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hiya, 

I sent you a reply email to the email you sent via email on this fertility friends from my hotmail account lol xx

I got a reply from you on your personal email but all it said was Ahhh figured how to reply !!!! and the a copy of what i had wrote to you 

lol i just assumed you was still trying to figure out how to reply properly  xxx

did you get any of my messages? xx


----------



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh confused!

have just sent another one & started from scratch - so entered your email address into the add bar!

3rd time lucky!

xx


----------



## eeyore27 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi

Good Easter? I worked Fri night and last night, it was so dull!! Do you both work, what do you do?

Still cant get in at drs to get my referral and the clinic wont let me book the consultation until I get it!!!! Grrrrrrrrrrr........


----------



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Eeyore

god weekend thanks hon - you? (went too quick tho eh!)

My clinic didnt request  a letter in the end.. they just made sure I was eligible.

what a pain..

can you not just call & request a call from the GP & then ask?

xxx


----------



## eeyore27 (Apr 3, 2012)

Days off always go too quick and I only work part time lol
I'll see if i can get an appt tomorrow if not I might try requesting a call back to sort it. Good idea, thanks


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hello gone fishing xx 

yes got your message tha time xx 

iv just sent a reply sayin that iv got it lolx xx

hello Eeyore27 xx

yes easter was good deffently went to quick how was your easter ? xxx

i work in admin monday to friday but luckly i only do part time 9am till 1pm xx 

I would deffently ring your doctors about this tho and then them its really importaint and you cant go on with out it xxx


----------



## eeyore27 (Apr 3, 2012)

Saw my gp this morning she will call me once referral letter is done and is even including letters with all my previous test results 

How are you both? I have a mad urge to spring clean last few days. Very un-like me lol.
Take care.xx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

That's great news yay.   . I'm good thanks just finished work now off to my mothers to pick up my pig (he's a dog lol) how are you today ? Xxxx 
Awww maby your doing it because ur happy that you cn finley get on the way with it


----------



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

Well I really am not sure what's going on with my email
I just can't work it out on my phone!

How are you ladies? 

That's great news about the referral letter.. Can get the ball in motion now!

I've just had my first acupuncture session (might be jumping the gun slightly as haven't even had my first appointment at clinic yet.. Let alone be accepted)

Been looking for diet advice all day too .. I'm officially obsessed (not too sure if thats a good thing or not!)

I am officially a non smoker! I am actually glad to say it really stinks and I can smell it on everyone who smokes now .... Can't believe I smelt that bad!

Roll on 30th. Nervous but excited. PLEASE accept me!!

Xx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello  xxx

Tbh im sooooo sleepy  havent been sleeping propley the last 5 days the only thing i can put it down to is that i will be starting the pill in the next week n half and its so exciting that its finley here i just a bit nervious lol xxxxx 

Hope are you two doing ? 

wooooooo about yur smokeing (high five) lol dont it smell horried xxxxx 

Im sure you will get accepted  xxxxx fingures toes ears crossed lol xxx


----------

